# him there and her to



## escorial (Sep 16, 2015)

*him there and her too*

I can pick out the lonely people in a crowd
some have become lonely recently
others have always been lonely
lonely people will always be amongst us
I know that and you do too
are you one of them lonely people in the crowd
it's not an impossibility


----------



## David... (Sep 16, 2015)

I know that and you do to...too, as in also. Same way in the title.

Nice read

David...


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheers D


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 16, 2015)

You've picked up on a deep truth here, escorial. A crowd can be the loneliest place on earth. It can hurt to be among people going about their business if you have no-one in your own life to relate to.

Thank you for expressing your gentle empathy this way. I found it moving.


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2015)

Spot on jen...you can be close to people in your life but still be lonely...thanks kidda


----------



## Nellie (Sep 16, 2015)

This sadly true poem reminds me of the lyrics from "Eleanor Rigby" by the Beatles. 


> All the lonely people
> Where do they all come from?
> All the lonely people
> Where do they all belong?​



It seems that there will always be lonely people around.:sorrow: Nicely written.


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2015)

Recently a statue in Liverpool dedicated to all the lonely people and inspired by that song was vandalised...the real Eleanor rigby tombstone is in the city to...thanks nellie


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 16, 2015)

as always clear, concise, to the point---and profound..


warmest
bob


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2015)

Profound... To much kind sir..thanks racllaci


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 18, 2015)

Escorial, most people hide their feelings that you have expressed here... unwilling to admit  this sad truth...this poem shows such sensitivity... such honesty... and I love that about you, and I love that about your poetry..


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Sep 18, 2015)

Good poem and so very true about lonely people. Lovely wording and to the point.


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Firemajic and AGM....

Loneliness is a mental and physical reality for many people,also it is an animal trait to..when I wrote this I was watching an old man in the park with his dog and I just figured the dog was his only companion and it made me wonder how many pets keep loneliness from consuming so many people in the world


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Truth resonates in this poem. Sometimes, we are the loneliest when we are among people.

Good poem escorial! Keep on writin'!


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks howling wolf...I will keep writing kidda


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Another tide pool gem!  You have an amazing talent for these.  And as far as pets and people go, for many, they are the first and last thing we see, a purpose...


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2015)

well wrote Darkkin...I would like to have a dog to offset my loneliness but I have to be real and know that I would not be able just now to give him/her the attention and time needed..to be honest I can relate to pets/friends more than people and I do prefer it that way..one day


----------

